# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  اتيكيت زيارة الأم التي انجبت حديثاً...

## العقيق الاحمر

*ملف مرفق 3650 ملف مرفق 3651

*

*




عندما ترزق قريبه لكِ أو صديقه بمولود جديد فانه من الواجب عليك القيام بزيارتها وتهنئتها ,لكن*
*هناك بعض قواعد الاتكيت التي يجب عليكي مراعاتها :*

*- يمكن إرسال باقة من الزهور مرفقة بتهنئة في أول أيام الولادة، وذلك نيابة عن التواجد الشخصي إلى حين حلول الوقت المناسب،*
*أو الاطمئنان بالهاتف عن صحة الأم والمولود.*


*- مراعاة ظروف الأم الصحية وعدم قدرتها على النوم ليلا خلال الشهر الأول للولادة، واضطرارها للنوم في ساعات النهار للتعويض عن السهر.*


*- إذا كنا من المقربين جدا للعائلة يفضل الذهاب في فترة ما بعد الظهر ولمدة قصيرة للتهنئة الفورية وعدم إطالة الزيارة.*
*حيث أن الفترة الصباحية تكون عادة مزدحمة بالأعمال اليومية الخاصة بالأم والمولود.*


*- عدم التعليق على شكل أو وزن المولود بطريقة سلبية وتحت أي ظرف من الظروف،*
*وذلك لحساسية الأم تجاه هذه التعليقات التي قد تؤذي مشاعرها.*


*- تجنب السؤال عن تفاصيل الولادة وذلك لأن ذكريات الألم تكون لا زالت قوية وتحتاج أن تنسى ما مرت به من صعوبات أثناء الولادة.*
*وتجنب السؤال عن تكاليف الولادة والمستشفى الذي تمت فيه، حيث أن هذه أمور خاصة بالعائلة.*


*- ترك الغرفة فورا عند بكاء الطفل، وذلك ليتسنى للأم أن ترضعه بدون تحفظ أو خجل.*


*- من اللياقة أن نسأل الأم إذا ما كانت بحاجة لشيء معين للطفل لكي نحضره كهدية يمكن أن تستفيد منها،*
*لكي لا يتكدس نوع واحد من الهدايا لدى الأم وخصوصا ملابس الطفل الذي لا يتسنى له أن يستعملها كلها وذلك لسرعة نموه.*


*- عدم التعليق على اسم المولود وانتقاده وخصوصا بعد أن يكون الوالدين قد أعطوه الاسم.*


*- تجنب إظهار خيبة الأمل أمام الوالدين عندما يكون التوقع بأن المولود ولد أو العكس عندما تنتظر العائلة أن ترزق بإبن*

*ودمتم سالمين...*

*منقول للفائدة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا سيدي عـ الاتكيت  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> يا سيدي عـ الاتكيت


شايفة طوق الياسمين..حتى بهيك زيارة في اتيكيت

نورتي الموضوع بمرورك

----------


## الوسادة

*فعلا في كتير اشياء لازم نعملها و في كتير اشياء مستفزة بتعملها الناس كانت مكتوبة بهاد الموضوع 

شكرا الك*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بل الشكر لكِ غاليتي على المرور

نورتِ وسادة :Eh S(17):

----------

